# Run, Jog, Walk



## lucy123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi All,

Last year you may remember I completed the 5k race for life after going from couch potato to runner!  Since then I have been running - but not as much as I liked. I did have a PT who always made me run the whole distance - no walking at all - and I have to say I started to hate it.

Hubby and I were reading Alan's blog the other week and it came as quite a surprise to me that not everyone runs a marathon none stop! It is okay to have a little break. I shared this revelation with hubby and between us we worked out that that may be the reason I haven't been enjoying my runs lately. I am still very overweight and running none stop is hard work!

So hubby is trying to get me to see the fun side of running again - and tomorrow we are going out for 3 - 4 hours!  Yikes!  He is taking me on a route he runs in 2 hours which apparently is very scenic but we will sprint, jog, walk at my pace!  

I also saw a programme last week where a 26 stone woman ran a half marathon so it has made me think I may be able to do that - even if I have to walk some - my question is - how long do they give you to complete a half marathon?  Do they stay until its dark!!

I hope it works because I really do like me outside after being stuck inside at work and would feel fantastic if I ran a half marathon once in my life!

I will let you know how I get on tomorrow - but also thought I would share it with you as it does underline the fact that any exercise whether running, jogging or walking is good for us no matter what size we are!

If you don;t hear from me again........


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2012)

Remember not to overdo things Lucy, you don't want to injure yourself and not be able to run or walk for a while  Different events have different time stipulations for last finishing time, but most courses will allow three hours or so for the last finisher in a half-marathon, sometimes 5 or 6 hours for a full marathon - it may depend on road closures etc.

The better you train for it, the more you will enjoy it. The thing to bear in mind is that three hours can be a long time to be on your feet especially if the conditions are unfavourable. Good luck, I hope you enjoy your RJW!


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks Alan - I am quite used to going for the 3 hours walks - often walk in the peak district all day. When I say Run Jog Walk for 3 hours it may have at least 2 hours walking in it!  I think we are going more for the fun of being in the outdoors but building a bit of running and jogging in too to see if it kick starts me into enjoying more. Thanks for the advice though. 3 hours to do a half marathon - eek!  I guess it can be done - will have to see how I go first.


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Well - I did it and thoroughly enjoyed it.  I wouldn't say I would do it again tomorrow but can't wait for next week!

I spoke to cows, horses, a heron, fish, a couple of other runners (a quick good morning) and a man walking a dog - tbh not a lot of people out which was actually quite nice - a bit like having the whole world to yourself!

No injuries either - just tops of legs (near the groin area) know they have done some work.

Had my cereal bar at the half way point.

Did quite a few sprints, more jogging than I expected to do and some good power walking. 

I am absolutely shocked on getting back to find we did 11.1 miles in  2 hours and 53 minutes (including a couple of stretching stops on the way back!).

I wouldnt say it was easy - but it was definitely achievable and can't wait to do it again - hubby is rather shocked at how well I did!

Strangely after getting back and drinking a pint of water and having a banana the legs don't feel as heavy - any ideas why this may be?

So not quite ready for a half marathon yet - but maybe one day in the next year or so!  To say I hadn't really put any training in beforehand for such a distance - the whole thing went quite smoothly and I now know I am capable of much more than I thought I was - and this must mean my fitness has definitely improved in the last year!

Think I may try and do one or two 5k runs in the week and then try another distance run/walk next weekend.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2012)

That's excellent Lucy! Great that you did so well and enjoyed it too, and that time is far from shoddy for such a distance!


----------



## Katieb (Mar 31, 2012)

Well done Lucy! So proud of you and it sounds like you really enjoyed it too! You'll be doing the London Marathon next year! Katiexx


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Northerner said:


> That's excellent Lucy! Great that you did so well and enjoyed it too, and that time is far from shoddy for such a distance!



Thanks Alan - was the time quite okay then?  I really don't have anything to compare it too yet. Hearing you say yesterday 3 hours for a half marthon was sort  of a bench mark for the future but for today - just went with it.


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Katieb said:


> Well done Lucy! So proud of you and it sounds like you really enjoyed it too! You'll be doing the London Marathon next year! Katiexx



Oh Katie - the words London Marathon make me tremble at the moment! 

I am now starting to come around to the idea of running a half marathon one day though - something I would never have considered seriously until today!

We are discussing going and buying a bike today now though!  I think hubby has plans to wear me out!


----------



## Katieb (Mar 31, 2012)

A triathlon then perhaps!! LOL xxxx


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Katieb said:


> A triathlon then perhaps!! LOL xxxx



Katie Katie - I can see you doing it with me as you sound so keen. Although I am not a bad swimmer - so who knows?  Can I just remind you though that I am 50 this year!


----------



## Katieb (Mar 31, 2012)

A veritable spring chicken! I was 50 in November I see you frequent the Derbyshire Dales! I live in Derbyshire!!!xx


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ooh slightly sore legs towards the groin area today!  Other than that feeling good though and going to to try a small run on treadmill at the gym tonight prior to my normal tennis.  If it hurts too much, I will just walk!  I am hoping it will loosen me off a little bit.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 2, 2012)

Good for you  !!  & well done !!  a good read


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 3, 2012)

HOBIE said:


> Good for you  !!  & well done !!  a good read



Thank you Hobie - I was a little worried I may be boring a little!
Well I did 2.5k sprint/walk on the treadmill last night and then some massage on the power plates (bliss), followed by my usual 1.5 hr tennis. I was fine with the running, although my legs felt quite heavy at tennis.

I have to say though that this morning - I FEEL GREAT!

I do hope that all this exercise and sticking with my healthy eating will see another weight loss this week - but I do feel much fitter already, so won't feel too bad if not.


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 7, 2012)

Felt slightly under the weather today - so instead of another run, opted for a short walk (just for the exercise) and this turned into a beautiful 8k power walk with a short rest on a bench to take in the views!. I have to say the walk did me the world of good shaking off the ill feeling, found even more beautiful places right on my door step and got the exercise and a bit of sunshine too!

Am beginning to see that exercise can be enjoyable and is not all about hard work.

I have done 2 short runs during the week on the treadmill though. Not sure what tomorrow will be - will see how I feel.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 7, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Felt slightly under the weather today - so instead of another run, opted for a short walk (just for the exercise) and this turned into a beautiful 8k power walk with a short rest on a bench to take in the views!. I have to say the walk did me the world of good shaking off the ill feeling, found even more beautiful places right on my door step and got the exercise and a bit of sunshine too!
> 
> Am beginning to see that exercise can be enjoyable and is not all about hard work.
> 
> I have done 2 short runs during the week on the treadmill though. Not sure what tomorrow will be - will see how I feel.



Well done!  I almost invariably feel better after a run/some exercise than I do before it, so I have lots of evidence to persuade me to get off my butt and do some. Even so, it's not always easy! Glad you enjoyed your day


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 7, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Well done!  I almost invariably feel better after a run/some exercise than I do before it, so I have lots of evidence to persuade me to get off my butt and do some. Even so, it's not always easy! Glad you enjoyed your day



Thank you - I find its the getting dressed to go the hardest - not sure if its the lycra!

Well hubby has just entered the Sheffield half marathon in May - and i have tagged on with the 3k fun run!  I thought its better than nothing and at least I wont be a total spectator on the day and it will keep me running until then!

Also it has made me realise how I know already I can run it and with no stops!!  This time last year I was stressing about my first ever 5k run which I was worrying I would never finish - just another example of it not being about just the scales!  Off to the NSV thread now!!


----------

